# Early fall harvest



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

The weather has been dry this year in my area . For us that is good but the rest of the Island is drying up. We got a really good harvest and my wife has been canning like crazy. Too bad canning jars are so expensive out here. We use old jars for our personal use but the ones we sell are new. I do all the picking and cleaning and hand it over to the woman.[]

 These are ohelo berries. Kind a like cranberrys.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

cooking them up.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

figs


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

strawberry and fig jam. My favorite.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

guava's


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

guava jam.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

macadamia nuts.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

coffee beans.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 28, 2010)

Great pictures, Rocky. I just had breakfast but now I'm hungry again ! Amazed you find time to dig with all that to do.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

And for those of you that stuck around...
 A few bottles I got last week. Checked out an old friend on Sunday and found out he bought an old ranch. Well I had to ask and the rest was history. Got one good bottle just scratching around the tree line. Found a deep cistern and a 1920's bottle pit but mostly junk. There was quit a few broken milks, like 15 of them.[]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

A nice tooled Peacock whiskey, a later variant so not much going for it but really nice condition.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

Had a lot of tooled beers, this was a nice seedy one.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

Aloha Dale, 
 good to see you online. Yeah been busy but got to always find them bottles.
 I was actually delivering hogs to my friend when the bottle question came up and he told me about this new property they bought. Its only 19 acres but it has a large steel warehouse included. They actual own a 20,000 acre ranch as well so they are big time cattle ranchers. The drought has been hard on there cattle and they have to haul water now.[]

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh by the way Dale, thanks for sending pics of some of your bottles. You got some killer stuff out your way. Quite a fine collection.

 Rocky


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Rocky; I can appreciate the water problem; we have areas here about 400km up the east coast where they have declared disaster areas because of water shortage and farmers have lost their livelihoods.
 Can't you train the hogs to root for bottles - and then not eat them ? lol.! (hogs not eat the bottles that is !)


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually I have found quite a few bottles in the gulches and rivers from wild pigs rooting around them. I often follow there trails down and along the gulches. They turn up all sorts of things.

 Rocky


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Rocky,
 Cool post. Ojelo - figs - guava - macadamia - and coffe still in the beans. Sounds like a trip to one of those expensive grocery stores. On my lot, the only thing we grow are rasberries (but they are yummy). Picture later maybe . . .


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Rocky,
> Cool post. Ojelo - figs - guava - macadamia - and coffe still in the beans. Sounds like a trip to one of those expensive grocery stores.


 
 Yes, it does.  How lucky you are, Rocky!  I enjoy hearing about and seeing your tropical fruit, etc.  It all looks delicious.  It's nice to read about such a pleasant part of the world.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Bob, the coffee beans are the hardest to deal with. Got to get them just right other wise yuck!
 Rasberries sound good. Do they have thorns?

 Hi Red, thanks for the kind words. You'll have to figure out which one you want to try and I'll send you and Joe one for the holidays.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 28, 2010)

> Rasberries sound good. Do they have thorns?


 
 No thorns. If you pull at the base of the plant, there are thin needle-like fibers that will stick you (if you're bare-handed). Other that that nothing. Here's a pic of the booty.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> Hi Bob, the coffee beans are the hardest to deal with. Got to get them just right other wise yuck!
> Rasberries sound good. Do they have thorns?
> ...


 
 That's very kind of you, Rocky!  I eat just about anything but raisins.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 29, 2010)

That is some good looking raspberries.  yummie!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you guys have Blackberries there, Rocky?  I just missed the last blackberry harvest in August.  I didn't used to like them that much, until I discovered a great Blackberry Cobbler recipe.  I agree, those raspberries look great.  They'd be good with some creme fraiche or in a homemade raspberry ice cream.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Red, they are starting to grow them in the upper elevations and I hear they are doing pretty good. Its a test plot in the town of Waimea at an elevation of 3200 feet. They have less rain but still cool and moist enough. They are also testing blueberries as well. We have some other berries in the wild, they kind a look like raspberries but don't taste that good. Might be some Asian type or something. We have goose berries too, we call them "poha". They make good marmalades.
  Are you and Joe getting geared up for the winter? do you guys have to cut wood and all that stuff?
 I cut a lot a wood, but not for heating.lol
 I only experienced Fall season once will camping and it was a treat for me.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 29, 2010)

I was able to get a bunch of cords of wood, maybe eight, for free.  That will be very helpful this winter.  I'm not looking forward to winter, but every day is one day closer to spring.  Besides, my best friend is supposed to come for a visit, so that is something to look forward to.  I'm already missing gardening and everything about summer.  I grew a lot of veggies this summer. Your Hawaii posts keep me optomistic!  Thanks, Rocky.  What do you think of Durians?  I saw a show on Ono Farms in Hawaii and all of their fruits looked fantastic.  I think I have mentioned that before.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Red, 
 I guess coming from Hawaii we all have dreams of a cozy white Christmas and sitting by the fireplace. 
 That will be nice to have a good friend over. 
 As far as the durian fruit, it has an odor that is hard to get over. I have never got past that.[:'(]
 I hear its good tasting though.
 I can handle my hog farm but not durian fruit. how you figure![]

 p.s PM me your address.

 aloha, Rocky


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 30, 2010)

"Smells like hell, tastes (supposedly) like heaven"


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought a frozen one, once, at an Asian market.  It smelled like a sewer.  I would like to try a fresh one.  I heard they fall off trees and have killed people.  You're not allowed to carry them in confined spaces in Singapore.  I love all tropical fruits like Mango, Kiwi, Starfruit, Passionfruit, everything!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats a good one Surf! I guess that poor fellow is immune to the aroma![][]

 Yes Red, I've seen durian in odd shapes and weighting 20+ pounds. I thought coconuts were bad enough! lol


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Actually I have found quite a few bottles in the gulches and rivers from wild pigs rooting around them. I often follow there trails down and along the gulches. They turn up all sorts of things.
> 
> Rocky


 


 GREAT LOOKING JAMS!! I HAVE FOUND BOTTLES THAT GROUND HOGS HAVE DUG UP...JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Do you guys have Blackberries there, Rocky?Â  I just missed the last blackberry harvest in August.Â  I didn't used to like them that much, until I discovered a great Blackberry Cobbler recipe.Â  I agree, those raspberries look great.Â  They'd be good with some creme fraiche or in a homemade raspberry ice cream.


 


 HERE IN GA. IT IS A BLACKBERRY HEAVEN...BUT I STAY AWAY FROM THEM BECAUSE OF "CHIGGERS"! LITTE RED BUGS YOU CAN'T SEE ,BUT BITE YOU STILL YOU BOUT GO INSANE...THEY LOVE THE PRIVATE PARTS!!!! I WONDER IF REPELLENTS WORK AGAINST THEM? WILL HAVE TO CHECK ON THAT! RACH IS VERY EXCITED TO COME SEE YOU GUYS! MIGHT SEND A BOTTLE ALONG WITH HER FOR YALL.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Great looking fruit.  Those rasberries look like what we call wild red rasberries or wineberries.  All the berry crops around here sucked this year, never seen a year so poor - we are having a banner acorn year though!


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, I haven't seen the acorns as big as they are this year.
 I wonder what that means???


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

we've been canning alot this year, also.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 30, 2010)

Giant acorns, hmm? Methinks get ready for "The Invasion of the Giant Squirrels !!"


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I might send a bottle home with her! I can't wait to see her!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting about a bad crop cobaltbot. Has the weather been dryer/wetter then normal?
 We are in a drought but I usually get 200 inches of rain a year ,so this drought has been good for us.

 Glassman to bad about them bugs. We don't have them here, thank goodness.

 Wow Woody! now that is some serious canning. I love spicy canned string beans. My sister in Oregon grows some nice string/bush beans and pickles them.

 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Woody,  what do canning jars cost you ?
 Just curious.

 Rocky


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

On the average about $7.99 a dozen, although I try to get as many as I can at yard sales, etc.... for less money.
 Sometimes people who I share the bounty with will also buy me jars for a thanks.[]
 Sometimes you can get bargains at the end of the season when retail stores want to get rid of their seasonal inventory.
 Yes, Rocky... those are Dilly beans on the top shelf.[]


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

Latest photo of our canned goods........


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Rocky our weather has been totally whacked this last year,  record snow falls and cold, then tons of rain, then tons of heat - apparently good for some things bad for others.  In a way its comforting that when you think the weather can't possibly get any weirder it does.  I see no trend except the weirdness.  I hope that's the reason the berry crops were so "off" this year.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Woody. We pay $9.79 to $11.99. Darn paradise tax![8|]

 Interesting cobaltbot. does large acorns equate to anything significant? 

 and not giant squirrels SAbottles.[][]


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure, except possibly better deer hunting.


----------



## woody (Oct 1, 2010)

I've heard that bigger acorns means a harder winter but that is just speculation. Natures way of taking care of the animals.
 Either way, I sure have alot of acorns to rake up.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> I've heard that bigger acorns means a harder winter but that is just speculation. Natures way of taking care of the animals.
> Either way, I sure have alot of acorns to rake up.


 
 Cripes, I heard it was supposed to be a milder winter. I haven't read the Farmer's Almanac yet, though.  You could always leave the acorns out for a squirrel buffet lol.  We have nothing but pine needles and you better not bring one in on you shoe, because Oliver likes to eat them and regurgitate them lol.  

 I'm praying this winter is not too bad.  I can't take the wood stove and being freezing.


----------



## woody (Oct 1, 2010)

I get more chipmunks then squirrels around here, Lauren.[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice post and now I'm hungry too!
 stardust~


----------



## rockbot (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't gotten my fall Country side magazine yet. They have a good farmers almanac. I would like to see what happens with what you guys are witnessing. I really enjoy observing different patterns in nature and seeing if it correlates with changing weather etc. We get the effects of El Nino and La Nina out here and it does make a big difference.
 Thanks for all the informative replies and I'll have to remember this post later in the year and check up on you guys.


----------



## rockbot (Dec 30, 2010)

So it looks as if large acorns = hard winter? would you guys agree?

 Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> yes, I haven't seen the acorns as big as they are this year.
> I wonder what that means???


   I've always heard it means a tough winter...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Rocky,

 What, no Lilikoi? I could really go for some Lilikoi jam!





From.






 From Raleigh.




From.


----------



## rockbot (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks  to be true then. Very interesting Joe.

 Good one SURF! I saw some the other day at a digging site I was at. Forgot to pick a few though. Were do you get yours from?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

> Good one SURF! I saw some the other day at a digging site I was at. Forgot to pick a few though. Were do you get yours from?


 
 Happy New Year's Eve, Rocky,

 Last ones I got off a tree were from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, that was way too long ago... Ive Been reduced to Hawaiian Kukui brand Jelly, of late.

 Got Iz?




_Over the Rainbow_


----------



## rockbot (Dec 31, 2010)

Right-on SURF! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey! I just saw this huge acorn in person last week.. not up like that, but sitting on a trailer in an alley.. small world, bug nut! []
 .
 .




 .
 .
 ..my brother, who lived in Raleigh for 10 years, told me they lower it in sync with the Times Square ball every new years..


----------

